# Kernel panic

## Gothral

Ho da poco terminato l'installazione di Gentoo sul mio Asus A55VD e non appena lo avvio mi compare questo messaggio di errore:

"EXT4-fs (sda10): coudn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

EXT4-fs (sda10): coudn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

EXT4-fs (sda10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode Opts: (null)

VFS: mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:10

[...]

traps: init[1] general prtection ip:f75b9e7d sp:ffd0d4e8 error:0 in ld-2.163so[f75a3000+21000]

initi (1) used greatest stack depth: 3056 bytes left

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x000000b

Pid: 1, comm: init Not tainted 3.8.13-gentoo #5

[...]

"Warning: at arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:123 native_smp_send-reschedule+0x53/0x60()

Hardware name: K55VD

Modules linked in:

Pid: 1, comm: init not tanited 3.8.13-gentoo #2"

Durante l'installazione non ho riscontrato nessun genere di errore. Quale potrebbe essere il problema?

----------

## pierino_89

Sembrerebbe che il tuo kernel abbia problemi con ext4. L'hai messo come builtin o come modulo?

Inoltre, il kernel l'hai creato a mano o con genkernel?

----------

## Gothral

Non ho usato genkernel, ho configurato il kernel manualemente mettendo il supporto per ext4 come built-in.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova ad aggiungere "rootfstype=ext4" ai parametri del kernel.

----------

## Gothral

Scusa l'ignoranza, ma come dovrei fare per aggiunger

Quel parametro?

----------

## pierino_89

 *Gothral wrote:*   

> Scusa l'ignoranza, ma come dovrei fare per aggiunger
> 
> Quel parametro?

 

Dipende dal boot loader. Stai usando grub1, grub2 o lilo?

----------

## Gothral

Sto usando il grub 2 di ubuntu. Ho installato prima ubuntu e poi gentoo e quindi ho impostato il boot attraverso il grub del primo.

----------

## pierino_89

Segui questo link:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter

Ricordati che se è il grub di ubuntu, le modifiche devi farle da ubuntu.

----------

## djinnZ

direi che la via che comporta meno "sbattimenti" sotto ogni profilo rimane */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> INSTALL="yes"
> 
> OLDCONFIG="yes"
> 
> MENUCONFIG="no"
> ...

 in rosso quello che devi adattare

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

badando che nella conf del kernel */usr/src/linux/.config wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set
> ...

 e configurando builtin il dovuto, firmware compreso nel caso usi ati come me.

inutile dire che io il kernel me lo configuro a mano e lancio un genkernel all (con --noclean e --nomrproper impliciti), solo per compilare in pratica, ma uso linux da più di quindici anni e gentoo da almeno otto, ma se, invece, è il primo kernel che compili per gentoo ti "consiglio" di non fare l'eroe¹ e partire dalla configurazione che ti propone genkernel e non da quella base.

Se poi non sei realmente avvezzo (scafato, scafatissimo, ai limiti dello scocciato, quindi sai bene quello che fai e venendo da distribuzioni meno "da utonti" sai che non basta oldconfig ma è sempre utile newconfig etc) alla configurazione manuale del kernel ti consiglio per un bel pò di continuare a seguire questa via.

salaam aleikum²

¹ eroe = imbecille che si fa ammazzare per nulla o per uno sciocco puntiglio/causa persa/fanatismo

² da intendere più che come saluto come espediente per far perder tempo agli "oni" in ascolto nel nome dell'idiozia contagiosa nota come "intelligence" ed un sarcastico confidare nell'aiuto di imprecisata divinità (augurando semmai l'opposto)

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## Gothral

Grazie ad entrambi per i vostri consigli. Ho provato entrambe le strade da voi consigliatemi ma nulla. Paradossalmente l'installazione che avevo condotto poco tempo fa su un altro pc era andata liscia come l'olio. Alla fine ho optato per reinstallare gentoo utilizzando genkernel e finalmente funziona tutto.

Grazie ancora per i consigli!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question: 

----------

